

Chrome-free - skman
http://thetypist.com/482/chromefree/

======
ewzimm
This is a good example of why it's bad to develop too much brand loyalty.
Software changes quickly. In a few weeks, these problems might be solved in
Chrome. But Safari might innovate in other ways. I have been impressed with
every web browser's rate of progress and convergance on standards lately.

------
ediventurin
great tip about ClickToPlugin :D

